

Paul Graham's personal website (circa 2000) - grinich
http://bugbear.com/

======
philwelch
Paul Graham invited the entire internet to play pickup soccer in (presumably)
Cambridge?
[http://bugbear.com/pickupsoccer.html](http://bugbear.com/pickupsoccer.html)

That would not work out well today...

Edit: There's also an older version of the Rice and Beans recipe from "Ramen
Profitable":

[http://bugbear.com/riceandbeans.html](http://bugbear.com/riceandbeans.html)
(compare:
[http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html#f1n](http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html#f1n))

There's a few other recipes as well. Now that PG is retiring from leading YC
and running Hacker News, maybe he can write the "Ramen Profitable Cookbook"?

Edit 2: I'm curious what this is meant to be a list of:
[http://bugbear.com/sludge.html](http://bugbear.com/sludge.html)

~~~
lgas
sludge.html is apparently "Suspiciously homogeneous substances."

------
jacquesm
[http://bugbear.com/tutuspeech.html](http://bugbear.com/tutuspeech.html)

Is listed as being given in 2002.

------
gdubs
The Coke Monkeys article is fascinating:
[http://bugbear.com/cokemonkeys.html](http://bugbear.com/cokemonkeys.html)

~~~
subdane
This explains why I have such crappy bananas, do cocaine, and fight so much.

------
mermoose
One of the most interesting things about the site to me was the navigation
system. There is an "up" button and a "next" button in the navigation panel on
the pages. It is conceptually set up as a file directory--which has been
replaced in navigation with the modern convention of "forward" and "back"
buttons.

------
memset
Woah. He was such a _nerd_! And I mean that in an endearing way - cars,
drawings, quotes, books, family, events - all of the things that we used to
nerd out about and then put on our websites.

I guess now we tweet or fbook these things.

Careful, pg, it expires in November of this year!

------
monsterix
I've failed at YC applications three times. And I know I'm completely missing
the day-to-day stuff of the most creative community on the planet. But all
that is fine by me.

I miss PG more. There was this hope in him that there is someone who
understands the correlation between the riskiest larval start-ups, investor
appetite and home runs. There was this hope that my seemingly dumb ideas had a
chance, however small, of making it big when someone like PG gave me a
starting gun.

------
serf
so, should I put a trevor icon on my site?

~~~
lgas
yes

------
albiabia
Looks better than his current site, IMHO.

